# Reverse T3: Need help with lab results



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello! I have some lab results and just need some opinion as to whether I should make an appointment to get this further looked at.

Free T3 3.5 (2.0-4.4 pg/mL range)

*Revere T3 43.1 (9.2-24.1 ng/dL range) HIGH *

Free T4 Direct 1.55 (0.82-1.77 ng/dL range)

TSH 1.570 (0.450-4.500 ulU/mL range)

TPO 14 (0-34 IU/mL range)

I have read that although all my other levels are within range, reverse T3 elevation can produce symptoms of hypothyroidism. Should I be concerned with this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What medications and doses are you currently taking?

Do you have an official thyroid dysfunction diagnosis?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

While your FT3 is okay that Reverse T3 is waayyy high. Are you on any kinds of thyroid meds? Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What medications and doses are you currently taking?
> 
> Do you have an official thyroid dysfunction diagnosis?


I am only taking Vestura 3mg/0.02mg birth control. I have not been diagnosed with a thyroid dysfunction.


----------



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

jenny v said:


> While your FT3 is okay that Reverse T3 is waayyy high. Are you on any kinds of thyroid meds? Are you having any symptoms?


I am not taking any thyroid meds. I am currently only taking Vestura 3mg/0.02mg birth control for medications. I have several hypothyroid symptoms like fatigue, depression, and cold intolerance but I have had them for several years so I wasn't sure if it was related. I also just found out I have high cholesterol at 25, not sure if that could be related.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had your Ferritin levels checked? Low iron can contribute to reverse T3 levels.

If it were me - I would follow up about your high reverse T3 levels. If your doctor dismisses you - then go to a bio identical type naturopath doctor who will surely address your high reverse T3 levels


----------



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Have you ever had your Ferritin levels checked? Low iron can contribute to reverse T3 levels.
> 
> If it were me - I would follow up about your high reverse T3 levels. If your doctor dismisses you - then go to a bio identical type naturopath doctor who will surely address your high reverse T3 levels


My Ferritin level is 88 (15-150 ng/mL range). All my other blood results were otherwise within the normal range, that is why I am confused with my reverse T3 results.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would definitely get that rT3 checked again and do a complete iron panel (ferritin, % saturation, etc.), Vitamin D, Vitamin B12, etc. to see if something's off. Usually with a high rT3 like that a person is on thyroid meds and they have issues like iron or adrenal problems that keep the T3 meds from being used up by the cells, they build up in the bloodstream, hence a high rT3.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Breanna6392 said:


> My Ferritin level is 88 (15-150 ng/mL range). All my other blood results were otherwise within the normal range, that is why I am confused with my reverse T3 results.


What are your cortisol levels like? High cortisol makes reverse T3


----------



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What are your cortisol levels like? High cortisol makes reverse T3


I'm not sure what my cortisol level is. I am probably going to make an appointment to get more labs.


----------



## Breanna6392 (Sep 29, 2017)

jenny v said:


> I would definitely get that rT3 checked again and do a complete iron panel (ferritin, % saturation, etc.), Vitamin D, Vitamin B12, etc. to see if something's off. Usually with a high rT3 like that a person is on thyroid meds and they have issues like iron or adrenal problems that keep the T3 meds from being used up by the cells, they build up in the bloodstream, hence a high rT3.


Vitamin B12

740 (211-946 pg/mL)

Vitamin D

40.0 (30.0-100.0 ng/mL)

Everything else seems to be within normal range so I'm not sure what could be going on.


----------

